# Free laptop?



## woody67 (26 Oct 2009)

Has anyone took up a phone contract offer with a free laptop? 

I don't really need another phone as I've got a very good rate through work, *but*, a couple of reasons for considering another phone are that we could do with another computer in our household with 2 teenage boys constantly using mine (and the PC has just bit the dust  ). Also there's certain times I could do with not divulging my work number.

Am I right in my consideration and if so, does anyone know any good or best deals please ?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## matt (26 Oct 2009)

I've never really taken a great deal of notice but vaguely recall an article where they were saying that the cost of the contract came to more than the purchase price of the laptop. I think this may be because the contracts tend to be quite long.


----------



## seanybaby (27 Oct 2009)

I find http://www.omio.com quite useful for comparing deals. There are 64000 mobile phone deals with free laptops at the moment. While most of them are 18, 24 or 36 months there are a few at 12 months.


----------



## Walter Hall (27 Oct 2009)

The saying goes, there is no such thing as a free lunch. Same goes for laptops.


----------



## ste_5150 (27 Oct 2009)

My first port of call with these things is always http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/


----------

